
Elementary Is Crowdfunding a Pay-What-You-Want App Store for Open Source Apps - DanRabbit
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/appcenter-the-pay-what-you-want-app-store
======
wezm
Instabacked! Elementary is doing great work making Linux a viable mainstream
alternative to macOS and Windows. It's a huge task but having funding to help
them and open source developers is sure to help.

